# shock collar questions(for rabbit dogs)



## futurerabbithunter17 (Jan 10, 2011)

i just bought a trashbreaker g3 expandable 3 dog system. i was wondering if yall had any tips for a new rabbit hunter

ps i have acces to a rabbit pen, lots of deer, lots of rabbits, and lots of land

any tips will be appreciated                   please and thank you


----------



## rabbit hunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Never encourage your dog to run a deer but you can walk him all around the track where the deer was and if he goes let him go a little ways and light him up. The best command to teach is the word NO. Once you get them to understand that you are on the right road to having a good relationship with your Beagle. Youare his best friend so always praise him for doing good.Happy hunting my friend...


----------



## bjtillman (Jan 10, 2011)

Great Advice.  I like to put them on a deer as Rabbit Hunter mentioned above and then after you shock them or even if they don't take it do the same thing with a rabbit preferably right after you put them on the deer.  The no command is also a good idea.  Once you get them to where they want take a track you may want to send them to a hound that is running a deer.  If he returns he is broke for now anyway but don't ever get comfortable to think he will stay broke forever.


----------



## canepatch (Jan 10, 2011)

Always make sure the dog is messing up before pressing the button.  If doubt exists it's best to wait til you're sure.  Stay in fairly close proximity to the action and you should soon figure if the dog is right or wrong by the way the trail is progressing, i.e. leaving the country in a hurry without any breakdowns vs. the deliberate methodical working the track.  Also, keep in mind different dogs react differently to the shock intensity applied.  Intensity level 3 might be adequate for some, might take a level  6 for others.  Don't claim to be an expert, but hope this helps you.  It has worked for me.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 10, 2011)

canepatch said:


> Always make sure the dog is messing up before pressing the button.  If doubt exists it's best to wait til you're sure.



Yep, all dogs are innocent until proven guilty.

It's not good to shock a dog that actually _was_ running a rabbit.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 11, 2011)

You've got to teach them the tone function first and foremost! Tone means "come to me now!" Never shock a hound without warning him first with the tone.


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for the help me and my hounds appreciate it and how do yal determin what intencity to shock the dog with


----------



## brian lancaster (Jan 11, 2011)

When they run trash hit them on 6 and make them never forget it


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 12, 2011)

gemcgrew said:


> You've got to teach them the tone function first and foremost! Tone means "come to me now!" Never shock a hound without warning him first with the tone.



I agree to a point.....Only difference is my voice is the "Tone button". I want them to react to my voice, not wait for me to push a button. The tone would be used if the dogs are a ways out and I questioned if they could hear me. What if the dog was to escape from the pen with no collar? If he ignores my voice because I trained him to wait until he hears the tone, he will be a booger to make mind without the aid of the collar.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 12, 2011)

futurerabbithunter17 said:


> thanks for the help me and my hounds appreciate it and how do yal determin what intencity to shock the dog with



Lightest setting that they react to for handling issues. Some dogs are thick skinned (or headed) and need a two or three to feel the stimulation, while others would make you believe you are killing them on a 1.


Highest setting for trash.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 12, 2011)

SouthernBeagles said:


> I agree to a point.....Only difference is my voice is the "Tone button". I want them to react to my voice, not wait for me to push a button. The tone would be used if the dogs are a ways out and I questioned if they could hear me. What if the dog was to escape from the pen with no collar? If he ignores my voice because I trained him to wait until he hears the tone, he will be a booger to make mind without the aid of the collar.



I agree! I was just assuming they are already responding to voice commands before introduced to a collar. I call my hounds back to me and tone the slow to respond ones.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 12, 2011)

gemcgrew said:


> I agree! I was just assuming they are already responding to voice commands before introduced to a collar.



You would be SURPRISED at the amount of dogs that don't handle worth a flip or know to mind, or even know thier name, lol.


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Jan 12, 2011)

they respond to sit stay and come with the voice command


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 12, 2011)

I guess, I go against the thinking of some. I have a large fenced in back yard, I have raised most of my pack from pups. I made pets out of them, I think they gun hard for me and also trained them to a whistle, besides the shock collar. 3 to 4 max setting gets it done, very seldom need it any more.
I have always said I might not have the best running pack, but I'm usually the first loaded up. Oh Yea not because their at my feet. lol


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 12, 2011)

futurerabbithunter17,
If they sit, stay and come, then you will be good to go with the collars. Just remember they are tools and they HURT! They are not to be used in anger because you CAN ruin a dog with an e-collar if you aren't careful and mindful of what you are doing.
If you have never used one before, a good place to start is to try it on yourself (no I am not joking). Just put it on your arm or hand. Feel the different stimulations so you will know what you are inflicting on the hounds and you remember that when you get angry when they aren't minding.
If I am training a puppy that is just figureing out that he is only supposed to run rabbits and he bumps a deer, I do not use the highest setting, BUT if I have a dog that knows full well what a deer track is I will use the highest setting all the way back to me. Why? Because if that dog knows he isn't supposed to run that scent and does it anyway, he needs a bad bad memory of that scent and that stimulation combined so he will think next time.
Each dog is different like I said in an earlier post. Just have fun with them and when in doubt on offgame, let them prove themselves.
Good luck!


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Jan 13, 2011)

my dad already put it on me to wake me up monday mornin but it was only on 3... they now come to the beep but i bought it more to keep them on rabbits alone, any tactics on "breaking" them other than just go hunting jump a deer and light them up? 


and thanks for all the help, were going hunting when all this stupid snow melts not alot of deer were drivin out of this area this year but tons of rabbits so it should be a good place to start.


----------



## futurerabbithunter17 (Jan 13, 2011)

one more thing what can i do about all the extra collar hangin off just cut it or what


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2011)

Cut the majority off, just don't cut off what what you may need for a bigger hound.


----------

